# Maiden Voyage A Success



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Well â€" our first trip was a success to the race in Atlanta. We loaded up Friday morning and got on the road to Atlanta about 1:00. Had a few problems getting the refrigerator to run on gas â€" but that was only because DH had unhooked the battery so that it wouldnâ€™t run down. Ran into a few construction areas on this side of Atlanta but only slowed us down for a short time.

Got to the speedway and unhooked the camper. They were running the truck race â€" so we packed a few beers and headed to the track. We were able to get in without tickets since it was over halfway. Sat right in front of the start/finish line and got to see the exciting finish. Todd Bodine won â€" but as he was crossing the finish there was a multi-car pile up behind him.

So â€" we head back to the camper and unfortunately had left our cooler outside. It had Miller Lite, Corona and wine in it. I guess we were lucky they only took the Corona.







Needless to say â€" the cooler was locked up the rest of the weekend if we were away from the camper.

Saturday â€" we just shopped for souvenirs and hung out at the Outback â€" after one trip to wally world to replace Corona.

Sunday the race was rained out â€" we went to the track for a little while then decided to go back to the Outback knowing that if it quit raining it would take at least an hour to dry the track. But it didnâ€™t quit. DH, son and I played cards, ate and enjoyed the Outback. We didnâ€™t find any problems with the trailer.

Got up Monday and got hooked up ready to go. The race started at 11:00. We saw about the first 50 laps and then headed out in order to beat the traffic. We listened to the rest on the radio. We ran into some rain for a couple of hours on the way home, but DH did a great job pulling the trailer. Got home about 5:00 and unloaded a few things and reminisced about our first trip in the Outback.

3 weeks till the next trip â€" Iâ€™m already counting the days.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Too bad about the weather! Our maiden voyage went great last weekend too, although we found out that 2 adults and 3 kids can fill-up that gray tank pretty quick.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mjatalley,

Glad to hear your first trip in the Outback was a great one (except for the rain).







Rain and NASCAR just don't go together to well.







Happy Camping!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

mjatalley said:


> Had a few problems getting the refrigerator to run on gas â€" but that was only because DH had unhooked the battery so that it wouldnâ€™t run down. [snapback]93176[/snapback]​


No chance of that happening while you are traveling. The umbilical cord connection from the truck will keep the battery charging while running other systems.

Randy


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Our first outing in our Outback was also a wet one. It rained heavily off and on the entire weekend on the first trip. It also turned out to be one I enjoyed the most. We watched videos, talked, played games, read and had a great time. Glad to hear your trip was also enjoyable despite the rain.

Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I wouldn't have guessed any Nascar fan would actually drink Corona, or did you bring that just to test out the black tank?









Glad you had a good time and enjoyed the Outback.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> I wouldn't have guessed any Nascar fan would actually drink Corona, or did you bring that just to test out the black tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on getting that first Outback adventure under your belt!








It only gets better!

I must say though... Leaving the beer cooler unlocked at a NASCAR race! What were you thinking?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

> I must say though... Leaving the beer cooler unlocked at a NASCAR race! What were you thinking?


Obviously - we weren't.







Just so used to being at campgrounds where you usually don't have to worry about it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> > I must say though... Leaving the beer cooler unlocked at a NASCAR race! What were you thinking?Â
> 
> 
> Obviously - we weren't.
> ...


It was probably your closest neighbors, they knew who to watch out for.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I thought camping and rain went together like peanut butter and jelly.









Glad you had a great trip!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> > I must say though... Leaving the beer cooler unlocked at a NASCAR race! What were you thinking?Â
> 
> 
> Obviously - we weren't.
> ...


At least all they took was the Corona. We were at a campground last year where someone took our _whole cooler_!
















Even so, sounds like you had a good time ... and that's the whole point!

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> unhooked the battery so that it wouldnâ€™t run down. [snapback]93176[/snapback]​


congrats on the trip...just a question though, does the battery have to be hooked up when driving so the brake-away cable and brakes will work?


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your maiden voyage. We are counting down to ours - only 10 days away!! It's snowing and cold right now and we still don't have our 28RSDS dewinterized yet. Cold weather is predicted for at least the next week, but I still can't wait to get away with the family.

By the way, we did reserve at Bailey's Point for Labor Day weekend as well - thanks for tip.

Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Glad you had fun. Any race is a great trip!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear your maiden voyage went well








Sorry to hear about the cooler inccident.

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congratulations on getting that first Outback adventure under your belt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....

Corona? Thought NASCAR = Bud ?


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

> By the way, we did reserve at Bailey's Point for Labor Day weekend as well - thanks for tip.
> 
> Doug


Good deal - we will look forward to seeing you there.

action


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've never had anything stolen at the track and we usually leave all sorts of stuff laying around. We have great neighbors though and some of them don't even go to the race. The guy that runs the campground doesn't put up with any crap either so that helps. That's why I hated the track owned camping. You're packed in tight and have a different neighbor each race. As far as Corona goes that's my beverage of choice as well. Just don't tell Jr. I'm sitting under that 8 flag while consuming them.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

matty1 said:


> just a question though, does the battery have to be hooked up when driving so the brake-away cable and brakes will work?


No. The brake and trailer running lights are electrically isolated from the other house systems. The house batteries will, however, charge from the TV while enroute.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> I've never had anything stolen at the track and we usually leave all sorts of stuff laying around. We have great neighbors though and some of them don't even go to the race. The guy that runs the campground doesn't put up with any crap either so that helps. That's why I hated the track owned camping. You're packed in tight and have a different neighbor each race. As far as Corona goes that's my beverage of choice as well. Just don't tell Jr. I'm sitting under that 8 flag while consuming them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What races do you go to - and what campgrounds do you stay at? What is your favorite race to go to? We have only been to Atlanta, but would like to try another track sometime.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had anything stolen at the track and we usually leave all sorts of stuff laying around. We have great neighbors though and some of them don't even go to the race. The guy that runs the campground doesn't put up with any crap either so that helps. That's why I hated the track owned camping. You're packed in tight and have a different neighbor each race. As far as Corona goes that's my beverage of choice as well. Just don't tell Jr. I'm sitting under that 8 flag while consuming them.
> ...


Darlington is where we go. We're gonna add a couple more but we've gotten spoiled with the camping situation down there(elec and water) and haven't been able to find that anywhere else on the east coast. It's called Trackside camping and over the years we've worked our way down to the bottom of the hill so it's a short walk down tunnel road to the grandstands. We can be in our seats in 10 minutes and the road comes right out by the end of the souvenier trailers. It's a great set up but the price keeps going up probably due to the one race deal now. I can't say as I blame him. It's still a great deal compared to a motel. We pay 150 and you can go as early as Wed and you can leave on Sunday.(It's a Saturday night race). I don't know how he is on availability but it beats camping on the racetrack property by a mile in my opinion. No generators running close by and the owner is constantly riding around checking on everybody is a added bonus. There's tons of people that camp on racetrack property and have a blast but the private stuff is more my style. My wife uses a lot of water so it would be a major hassle to dry camp. If momma ain't happy nobodys happy. You have to be careful though because some of the private campgrounds are a good 3/4 mile from the track. I almost made that mistake when we first started camping down there. It's good to know the lay of the land before you make reservations. We've had the same neighbors for the last 4 races and a corner lot to boot.


----------

